# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  AWOL: A Week of Lucidity

## SinisterDezz

So, I have been slaking a lot lately, mostly in my DJ and doing RCs. So, for the week of Feb 2, 2014, I challenge you ALL to make lucid dreaming your #1 priority. Do as many RCs as possible, and try to remember everything you can about all your dreams. I'm thinking about making this a monthly or bi-monthly thing.
Ready,
Set,
GO!

----------


## FryingMan

Thanks, great idea, I really need  a boost.    I have a great start (before reading this), one of the longest and most continuous dream recalls since I started: about 7-8 scenes with transition continuity, maybe 10-15 minutes of elapsed time.   Several facepalms, including glide/flying in the air talking to my friend on the ground on the way back in to his house, and being completely unable to enter the passcode into my ipad (8 attempts, each time I hit a wrong character, I justified this by my having to reach so far for the letters with my thumbs).    Also having to navigate the entrance to his house which was like walking on a a sheer cliff with very bad footing.

Also I remember a quote from a motivational video mentioned in the last DV competition, something like:: "You have to want it like you want to breathe"

----------

